# International Women's Day - Today March 8



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 8, 2016)

Happy International Women's Day to all the BBW! Don't forget to celebrate your day. 

I came across this image and I wanted to share on here!! Love the two BBW superheros! 

View attachment international womens day.jpg


----------



## agouderia (Mar 8, 2016)

Indeed - thank you for posting Diana!

(I allowed myself to edit the title from May 8 to today March 8  )

Also - here's the official UN reminder why this date still is important: 

View attachment international-womens-day.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you for making the change. I was trying to figure out how to do it. I then looked again and was like...Somebody fixed it!!



agouderia said:


> Indeed - thank you for posting Diana!
> 
> (I allowed myself to edit the title from May 8 to today March 8  )
> 
> Also - here's the official UN reminder why this date still is important:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2016)

Yay for women !!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 3, 2017)

To all the Ladies - Wednesday, March 8 is

*INTERNATIONAL WOMEN'S DAY*

Will you do anything special!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 3, 2017)

Has anyone heard of this march... 

View attachment 1111.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 3, 2017)

I like the idea of it! Sadly I do work on that day and I don't think there's any way I can get out of it


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 4, 2017)

As a woman who was born on the 8th of March, this has always amused me.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 4, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> As a woman who was born on the 8th of March, this has always amused me.


 
Doesn't sound like it's going to be hard for you to find something to special to do that day (pushes easy button)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll be doing my part on this day


----------



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2017)

OK but I have to ask "who" is telling me to:
Wear red.
Not work.
Not spend money.
I'll do what is right for me thanks.
I hope its not the same bunch that promoted the last march because I'm not dressing up like a vagina and making a mockery of women.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> OK but I have to ask "who" is telling me to:
> Wear red.
> Not work.
> Not spend money.
> ...



Sorry for the delay in the reply...

For additional information, you can go to: www.womensmarch.com

Always remember: 
Many women's rights were not just granted, they were earned!

Wikipedia has a great summary
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_rights


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2017)

I saw some video on the news tonight of the marchers and yep I saw a bunch of anti Trump ladies in pussy hats with signs saying F Trump.
To me that is disgusting.
Had nothing to do with the march and they were off on their own not right next to the others.


----------

